# Higgins Lake swimmers itch



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of they are going to do anything about the swimmers itch problem for this year?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I don't know what they can do. If I remember correctly its caused from the geese and ducks in the water.


----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I don't know what they can do. If I remember correctly its caused from the geese and ducks in the water.


What we have discovered, it is most prevalent in the shallower waters where the sun warms the water the most (usually sandy bottoms). A simple rinse with clean water immediately after swimming solves the issues. Tubers and skiers usually don't have an issue being in deeper cooler water. Most of your lakes with thin sandy water have this issue with or with out goose populations.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Current data indicates a 75% reduction.

Swimmers itch is a parasite that travels, in our case between the common merganser and the white snail. The 2 townships have separate and different active plans, which include killing and harassing the mergansers to break the cycle. These plans may be changed as more is discovered through the process.

So though you dont see it, know that our community is working hard to correct it. This has not been good for us either. For decades the lake was sprayed with copper sulfate to kill the parasite. That had to stop as it is toxic to the lake, it was ordered without notice, and without any known effective alternative.

Huge progress has been made, and it WILL be dealt with asap

Here is a link to more info.. hlpoa.org/higgins-lake/environmental-issues/swimmers-itch

This is the July 2016 update.

hlpoa.org/higgins-lake/environmental-issues/swimmers-itch


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wurm Slinger said:


> What we have discovered, it is most prevalent in the shallower waters where the sun warms the water the most (usually sandy bottoms). A simple rinse with clean water immediately after swimming solves the issues. Tubers and skiers usually don't have an issue being in deeper cooler water. Most of your lakes with thin sandy water have this issue with or with out goose populations.


Just going by what the signs said.
I plan on camping there in August. We will hose down the grandkids after they swim.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There are other steps you can take, a big one is not to play at the waters edge. But also waterproof insect repellant. And local businesses also sell a swimmers itch cream that is applied before swimming. 

Hopefully this issue will be nothing but a memory in another year or two. Making great progress to that end!


----------

